# Forum Home Renovation Cladding  Weatherboard Cladding over a orange brick veneer home

## strongandbold

hi all 
i am considering cladding my brick veneer home with weather board. I will also look to replace the steel windows with timber ones to suit the " look".  
Has anyone done this before or have any advice or suggestions? 
is it worth it ect? 
cheers
dave

----------


## joynz

Why not clad it with polystyrene cladding panels (render it afterwards) and get the thermal benefits?

----------


## jul1313

I am also curious about this, except on a double brick house.  
Wondering what the best way would be to attach to the brick wall: 
- Frame out the external wall and clad
- Chase the brick wall and dynabolt studs recessed in slightly to the brick wall
- Pre drill and anchor plug each weatherboard 
Any ideas or past experiences ???

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Pull the brick skin off. Install new timber frame to essentially double stud the wall. Insulate and cover with weatherboard.

----------


## joynz

> I am also curious about this, except on a double brick house.  
> Wondering what the best way would be to attach to the brick wall: 
> - Frame out the external wall and clad
> - Chase the brick wall and dynabolt studs recessed in slightly to the brick wall
> - Pre drill and anchor plug each weatherboard 
> Any ideas or past experiences ???

  There is a 'go to whoa' thread from a guy in Melbourne who did this on his house ( part of a much bigger building project). 
Poster is called Sundancewfs and the thread is called ICF Extension Project.   
It's a huge thread, and I think the section on cladding the brick is halfway through.

----------


## jul1313

cheers I will have a look

----------


## r3nov8or

Can't really understand the propensity to add relatively high maintenance cladding to a low/no maintenance of brick.  
If you really need to transform the brick look, consider rendering it to strike a balance between aesthetics and ease of maintenance

----------


## joynz

> Can't really understand the propensity to add relatively high maintenance cladding to a low/no maintenance of brick.  
> If you really need to transform the brick look, consider rendering it to strike a balance between aesthetics and ease of maintenance

  The answer is because of thermal efficiency.   
By converting an existing brick or brick veneer house to reverse brick veneer with an insulating cladding, it should be better at 'smoothing out' temperature fluctuations because the thermal mass is on the inside and insulated from outside temperatures. (Depending on how optimally the windows are located of course). 
Rendering does not increase efficiency at all.

----------


## r3nov8or

> The answer is because of thermal efficiency.   
> By converting an existing brick or brick veneer house to reverse brick veneer with an insulating cladding, it should be better at 'smoothing out' temperature fluctuations because the thermal mass is on the inside and insulated from outside temperatures. (Depending on how optimally the windows are located of course). 
> Rendering does not increase efficiency at all.

  the OP is talking weatherboards, just for looks, it seems.  
I was referring to the maintenance of weatherboards.  
Re energy efficiency, viable options are too much work, too expensive, for too little gain unless you do every aspect of the home, eg double glazing etc etc etc etc etc etc $$$$$$$$$$$

----------


## Marc

Mm ... knock down and rebuild?

----------


## joynz

> the OP is talking weatherboards, just for looks, it seems.  
> I was referring to the maintenance of weatherboards.  
> Re energy efficiency, viable options are too much work, too expensive, for too little gain unless you do every aspect of the home, eg double glazing etc etc etc etc etc etc $$$$$$$$$$$

  I think once the OP gets some quotes, they will begin to appreciate the value of either rendering, diy bagging or just leaving it as it is!

----------


## jul1313

> I think once the OP gets some quotes, they will begin to appreciate the value of either rendering, diy bagging or just leaving it as it is!

  Staring to think the same way. Rough prices to do my place, me doing the weatherboards and a Pro to do the rendering :  
- Rough price for Scyon Linea Weatherboards (boards only no framing / nails/ paint/ Trims/ Labor etc) = $14500 
- Not sure what the going rate for Rendering is in Perth at the moment but assume $50 per sqm = $12750  
Bit of a difference considering one would be done for me.

----------


## TheHammer

We've got a double brick in SA. Major reconstruction. New 2nd story. Moving a couple of exterior walls. Every window & door on the first floor will be replaced. Large attached garage. My plan is to screw 35mm perma pine battens 600o.c.  In between I'll use 30mm foil faced foam board. Everything will line up with the new framing on the 2nd floor. We will frame the 2nd story 35mm beyond the existing brick walls to line up with the 35mm battens. We are considering Sycon Linea for siding. 
Double brick houses with internal brick walls are by far the worst houses I have ever lived in personally. It was built in 1968 and had no roof insulation. My in laws lived in the house for 43 years. Hottest & coldest house ever. No AC until we put in a reverse cycle in one room. The interior brick walls never get above ground temp. Cold year round. The roof and exterior walls are either too hot or too cold. I thru R4.1 in the roof in the first 6 months and it made it livable. 
I'm a 1st & 2nd fix carpenter so I do have a clue as to how to make this work.

----------

